# lil nite train problem



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

back in late october i bought this amp new from L&M downtown. (not the bad one where no one knows about pickups)
last night i was playing it and it suddenly winked off. no dramatic noises or anything, just stopped working. this amp is pampered because it only gets used here in the living room of my apt. anyone have advice on how to diagnose my problems _with this amp_?


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Definitely covered under warranty. Why not just contact Vox and see about a replacement? Sorry I can't offer any technical advice, that's what I would do.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd bring it to L&m and have them take care of it. 

Having said that, do the tubes light up? Check the fuse?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

That is very curious. So, did the fuse blow?
In any case, aside from curiosity, it's not your problem. L&M will make everything right. You just walk it in there and tell them what happened. They will be happy to fix it. They'll give you a replacement while they are working on it too. Whether or not you bought an extended warranty, everything comes with at least a year to begin with anyways.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would check the fuse and if it is anything more serious than that, get on the GoTrain, with your Lil' Night Train and go directly to L & M.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i guess i better look for the receipt then. i had to order it, they don't keep them in stock.
i can find no fuse that is accessable outside of the chassis


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Do they have your number on File? If you do they'll have your receipt in the system


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't know... i'll call them tomorrow if i dont find the receipt tonight. there's only 2 places it can be, if i still have it. 

i took the top cover off, turned out the light, and hooked it all up and hit the switch to see if any tubes glow. none of them do, and neither does the jewel light. i should add that visually, the tubes do not appear cracked or cloudy or have anything broken in them near as i can tell.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you cHeck the fuse?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there doesn't seem to be one. i took the chassis cover off too, and there isn't one in there either. first tube amp i ever had with no fuse. what in the hell do i wrap tin foil around if there's no fuse? hahahahaha


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

The fuse is where the power cord plugs into. There's a plastic panel attached to it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ahhh, ok, had you not pointed that out, i never woulda found it on my own, hahahaha
either way, that's alot of disassembly just for a fuse. if you look in this pic to see where it actually is: http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/MadJack_2006/Amps/Vox Lil Night Trains/LilNightTrain_0002.jpg

you have to remove the top half of the chassis (8 screws) then the top plate (4 screws) and i don't know how all the transformers and tube sockets hook up, they'd need to be disconnected as well. $50 says it probably wouldn't have been that awful hard to make it accessible by a regular everyday person, by mounting it on the outside of the chassis somewhere. if that's what it is. either way, i dropped it off to L&M in town. they said about a week. 
although it wasn't directly stated, i got the impression the tech at the counter wasn't too happy about servicing vox stuff. not specifically this amp, but doing warranty work for vox. hmmmm an interesting mystery, eh? 
either way, this location has always treated me real well, i'm pretty happy they seem to be making it an easy thing for me to handle.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

you should be able to pop that panel with a small screwdriver 

should look like this:










if its not that one it could be the other 2. or something else completely.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

they called this morning. they said the main transformer is pooched. that would not have been my first guess. they said it'll take about a week to get one from vox. after that, install is no big deal for those guys. 

if this was baseball, these guys would be steadily puttin players on base. i ordered it over the phone, no money down, they didn't know me from adam. buying it from them, vs buying it from scarb music ( which is across the street from my apt) saved me at least $60. i ordered it on fri and picked it up a week later. although i have never bought anything significant there, i get treated well every time i go in. getting this work done has so far proved quick and painless. i know the other location is not winning any popularity contests here, but the bloor/ossington store seems to be a pretty cool place ime. if i ever have a big purchase to make there, i have confidence things would work out.


----------

